# Are We Changing Passwords, Again?



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

According to the notice when I logged in, passwords will be changing between June 21st and June 23rd. Is this correct?


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

After reading this, I logged out and then back in. Only THEN did I see the message. Ugh, WTH are they doing? And what about those who stayed logged in? Are they to be cut off because they did not see that notice.

ETA: So I logged out again and then back in. This second login did not show that same message.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Hmmmm. Curioser and curioser.


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

Again? I've only gotten round to remembering my other "new" one! 


Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Blondilocks said:


> Hmmmm. Curioser and curioser.


Isn't that from Alice in Wonderland?


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Yes, only I misspelled it.


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

blueinbr said:


> After reading this, I logged out and then back in. Only THEN did I see the message. Ugh, WTH are they doing? And what about those who stayed logged in? Are they to be cut off because they did not see that notice.
> 
> *ETA: So I logged out again and then back in. This second login did not show that same message.*


It will if you close your browser,open again and log in.


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

Blondilocks said:


> Yes, only I misspelled it.


Oh,you!!


----------



## tropicalbeachiwish (Jun 1, 2016)

Here we go again!!!!! LOL 

(I'm available for hire to write their test scripts)


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Here is the message.


----------



## AngelHeart888 (Jun 21, 2016)

Oh boy...


----------



## Pinksapphire (Jun 18, 2016)

10 letters, a capital, symbol is too much for my small brain as it is.


----------



## citygirl4344 (Mar 4, 2016)

Well mine never changed to begin with lol
I seemed to have missed the initial huge change.
This is getting a bit ridiculous 
I wonder what the issue is?


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## DayOne (Sep 19, 2014)

.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

citygirl4344 said:


> Well mine never changed to begin with lol
> I seemed to have missed the initial huge change.
> This is getting a bit ridiculous
> I wonder what the issue is?


Right. You still have the old less secure password. I was able to hack into your account in 2 minutes. >

j/k


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

blueinbr said:


> Right. You still have the old less secure password. I was able to hack into your account in 2 minutes. >
> 
> j/k


Next step... authenticators... wait, that's Blizzard. Never mind.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## citygirl4344 (Mar 4, 2016)

blueinbr said:


> Right. You still have the old less secure password. I was able to hack into your account in 2 minutes. >
> 
> 
> 
> j/k




Lol
However I got locked out a few weeks ago and they gave me a new one that I can't seem to remember without looking it up. Maybe that's why. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Blondilocks said:


> According to the notice when I logged in, passwords will be changing between June 21st and June 23rd. Is this correct?


False alarm I guess. But I still have three hours to go. :surprise:


----------



## citygirl4344 (Mar 4, 2016)

Last night I got booted and had to do the password reset to get back in..maybe this new notice was for any stragglers that missed the first big wave...like me :/


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## btterflykisses (Apr 29, 2016)

I have not been able to log in for a week. I tried daily and went through the process but it wouldn't even send the email.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

btterflykisses said:


> I have not been able to log in for a week. I tried daily and went through the process but it wouldn't even send the email.


Glad you are back BFK. I thought we lost you. :wink2:


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

The postings on this site are public. A password hack is minor, it only lets someone impersonate you on an anonymous public forum. 

If users are linked to real identities, then the situation changes. a password hack will expose your real identity to your posts on an anonymous site with possibly very severe consequences. 

Requiring capital, letter, number, symbol is very insecure because many people will use simplified passwords that they can remember, and which are easy to find Password.123 for example.

Simple passwords are very secure because you can remember bluedoggogglesairplane by putting the image of a blue dog flying an airplane in your mind, but it is very difficult for a computer to guess.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

I use a password manager that securely stores very complex random passwords securely with an encryption key. When I do have to make a password that I have to remember I intentionally misspell for example Tyre, Colour, Aluminium, Gaol, you know.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

:grin2:




Mr. Nail said:


> I use a password manager that securely stores very complex random passwords securely with an encryption key. When I do have to make a password that I have to remember I intentionally misspell for example Tyre, Colour, Aluminium, Gaol, you know.


----------

